# Post Contest - GC Gold Membership



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We are giving away 5 GC Gold Memberships on this one folks. We will select 5 posts at random and the winner will get a 1 year Gold Membership Subscription to GC. 

If you already have a membership the new one will be added and will start when your current one expires. 

Contest will run until Saturday April 7th at 10:00 pm EST

Let us know why you like GC


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

First reply!! Woohoo!!

I love GC because it's Canadian centre'd...it has an amazing depth of knowledge and stupid questions are answered with respect and dignity.

~Andrew


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like GC because it's full of old people with grey hair and questionable sperm counts. At first I didn't really like it because I came from ultimate-guitar which has about 47 to the 15th power more users, but I've begun to realize that 99% of those extra users are 14 year old shits whose only forum contributions are shit threads like "hey guys what guitar should I buy. I like metal and have 40$ to spend." or "zomg, Agile guitars are totally better than gibson, I bought one and it's really shiney so it must be better" so i've come to realize that 500 less posts per hour on here still equals 1 more relevant post per hour than over there.

Plus it's nice talking to people in my locale, instead of weeding through the freaky deaky dutch guys who are like "so yaa, oom, i vant to gut und guitar for mein studio, dast EMG's make mein guitar sawnd guud?" Actually they all write in english fairly well but that's how i hear it in my head.

And if that's not reason enough to "randomly" (wink wink) pick me, i submit for your viewing pleasure, guitar porn.

http://www.metalsucks.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/452a0_hot_barbie_guitar.jpeg


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't like GC, I love it!

Great crowd of people. Loads of experience and willing to share them.
I like how trolling is kept to a minimum, not tolerated by the membership.

My bank account has a different opinion, but my gear collection has never been better.

Keep it up Scott, I'll still be a member either way! Thanks!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I couldn't not get in on this one! :rockon2:

Made some great friends here and the occasional jams at Riff's are a blast!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a fan because it feels much more like a community than places like HC, MLP, etc. Some of those large sites are hard to break into in terms of feeling comfortable since there are thousands of users, but here it feel like a little slice of cyber-home to me. Plus it's refreshing to hear a Canadian take on music and gear.

Also, there are far less morons here than elsewhere. Every now and then, we get a real winner, but they are few enough that they provide a good chuckle and we all move on.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

What's the over/under on the number of posts in this thread?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This forum feels "Canadian"-more laid back than the others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

mike_oxbig said:


> I like GC because it's full of old people with grey hair and questionable sperm counts. At first I didn't really like it because I came from ultimate-guitar which has about 47 to the 15th power more users, but I've begun to realize that 99% of those extra users are 14 year old shits whose only forum contributions are shit threads like "hey guys what guitar should I buy. I like metal and have 40$ to spend." or "zomg, Agile guitars are totally better than gibson, I bought one and it's really shiney so it must be better" so i've come to realize that 500 less posts per hour on here still equals 1 more relevant post per hour than over there.
> 
> Plus it's nice talking to people in my locale, instead of weeding through the freaky deaky dutch guys who are like "so yaa, oom, i vant to gut und guitar for mein studio, dast EMG's make mein guitar sawnd guud?" Actually they all write in english fairly well but that's how i hear it in my head.
> 
> ...


I laughed.

That being said....GUYS I HAVE $50 UND I PLAYZ DE BROOTLZ! HELP ME BUY AN AGILE!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Great community, glad to be a part of it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> What's the over/under on the number of posts in this thread?


I think we will leave this one open. Most people never abuse the quota's


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a membership upgrade!

thanks for putting this on.

PS. i love GC because the people here are fantastic.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I cannot say enough good things about GC. It's a pleasure to log on and learn something new everyday in a civilized and cordial setting. I don't need the politics, handgun chat and elitism that seems to be the norm of some of the Guitar Forums south of the border. I enjoy the collegiality of the members here who appear to span many age levels but still seem to form a well respected community.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Count me in on this one.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Because of GC I now have my favourite guitars, pedals, amps and an excellently mastered EP by one of our very own.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you for this generous contest offer.

It is a pleasure to participate in this forum and I have made many friends through it. 
I enjoy the humour and wisdom here, along with the opportunity to ask questions and know that I will typically get thorough, friendly and accurate responses. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Generous contest. Entry


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Another said it better. Where there's a Will, there's a way.

*In faith, I do not love thee with mine eyes,
For they in thee a thousand errors note;
But 'tis my heart that loves what they despise,
Who in despite of view is pleased to dote;
Nor are mine ears with thy tongue's tune delighted,
Nor tender feeling, to base touches prone,
Nor taste, nor smell, desire to be invited
To any sensual feast with thee alone:
But my five wits nor my five senses can
Dissuade one foolish heart from serving thee,
Who leaves unsway'd the likeness of a man,
Thy proud hearts slave and vassal wretch to be:
Only my plague thus far I count my gain,
That she that makes me sin awards me pain.*

William Shakespeare 

Or, more simply, *YOU ROCK MAN!
*
Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm here because its just a cool place for guitar players to hang out. There's a ton of knowledge here, free for the taking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

I sorta lost the will to play before joining here.








But that all changed. Big kudo's go to Riff's jams.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

I like GC because it has simplified my browsing lately. I used to visit car, collectable cards, computer, finance, fishing, mobile device and photo sites. But now I just play guitar and browse this site (and the Ibanez forum too 'natch)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I want to keep my avatar showing so,....


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I like the friendliness, the willingness to share knowledge and experience without putdowns, the occasional rants usually settled amicably; I'm going for the gold!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

TOTAL lack of originality in this post!
BUT I figure the chances of wining are
as good as ....


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with most people here that GC is a civilized and knowledgeable forum. At the end of the day, we're just a bunch of people who all have the same passion and share that with everyone on here. You can't go wrong with that!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> it's full of old people with grey hair and questionable sperm counts


So stealing this!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It feels like the local pub to me (w/o the brew, but hey)


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> I like GC because it's full of old people with grey hair and questionable sperm counts.


Gonna hit 55 in may... limited gray.. but balding ...as far as the sperm count.. fixed that once I realized that I hated diapers :0 

but still rockin roll to me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I kick in $20 every year but I don't see any indication of any membership under my name.

I'm cool with it though. $20 a year for the amount of tiume I spend here is peanuts.

It's well worth it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> I kick in $20 every year but I don't see any indication of any membership under my name.
> 
> I'm cool with it though. $20 a year for the amount of tiume I spend here is peanuts.
> 
> It's well worth it.


You will never see it there. Decided not to set it up that way. But you can check your subs and the expiry dates by going to the settings in your user cp. click on the settings link up top right hand side then look for paid subscriptions.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You will never see it there. Decided not to set it up that way. But you can check your subs and the expiry dates by going to the settings in your user cp. click on the settings link up top right hand side then look for paid subscriptions.



Gotcha. Looks like I'm golden (sic) until Dec 2013, LOL.

I appreciate you bud.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Like others, it's the people, decorum, and level of discourse that I find most appealing. 

I also like connecting with other Canadians, and celebrating Canadian musicians and builders.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

keeperofthegood said:


> So stealing this!


hah - it's all yours

although if you win the contest with your "i'm stealing this" post i might demand some sort of compensation.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> hah - it's all yours
> 
> although if you win the contest with your "i'm stealing this" post i might demand some sort of compensation.


HAHAHAH Mike, lightning never strikes twice for me  I won a GC item once and a Non-GC item once, and feel great for those wins. A guitar strap and a cool as snot pedal and I had fun with both the contests. Naw, there are a lot of great folk here, all of whom in time should be privileged with a name on the card drawn from the hat  and I tip my hat to them :_)


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I won a free ticket to see DMV live at the OPP house of blues. I didn't even enter any contest...they just randomly left a note on my windshield saying i'd won.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

There's always something good going on here, and lots of Canadian content - Canadian sources for gear and supplies, gig info., and even the off topic stuff touches on things specific to Canadians.

I read a lot, post sometimes, and buy some gear every once in a while.

The bottom line though, is the people. That's what makes a forum great. 
I know. I run a forum, too and help admin another.
This forum is great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Let us know why you like GC


Here are my reasons:









1: It's the friendliest Guitar Forum I have seen.
2: The people here are reasonable, helpful and have, for the most part, a great sense of humour.
3: GC keeps a tight rein on anyone or any threads that get out of line from the guidelines that have been set down for this forum.
4: It keeps me informed of what's going on in my region, musically speaking.
5: The contests are fun and fair.
6: Suggestions on changes have been acted upon and even when not, there is always a response from GC.
7: Liking GC has *ABSOLUTELY NOTHING* to do with the fact that you live in my back yard (well, not literally, but close) Scott.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I've been here 5 years and I've met some GCers in person that are very nice, knowledgable people. As others have said there's a different "flavour" to this forum and I can't imagine missing one day without checking in for either the knowledge, advice or the laughs. It was nice to win a guitar strap in the past and a gold membership would be pretty good as well but if I don't win, no big deal. I belong to a few other guitar forums but this place feels like home. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Why I like GC? Well cause they give great stuff to other people in their contests.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Pick me!I like GC because I learn about all kinds of boutique gear I otherwise would have no exposure to.Plus it's one of the few places related to music where a 40 yr old like me can feel young! J/k!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I made it by page 5.

I like Guitars Canada because I can talk guitar stuff, and at least some of the time, somebody else cares.
I can read other guitar stuff, so I care.
I can get advice, give advice, interact.
I can see some cool gear, and hear some of it.
And there are contests--I can't leave that out--I'd be here without the contests, but it's cool to have contests.
I am at other forums without contests--so I'd be here without them as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't believe I've been a member for four years now. There's some great people here on this forum and it's been enjoyable.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am soo stealing this 

_I like Guitars Canada because I can talk guitar stuff, and at least some of the time, somebody else cares._


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

This is my random post


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC cause I like looking at what is on top of Pete's magic green blanky.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ooo a LOVE THREAD ok 

I like Guitars Canada because:

I can paint my room purple and no one minds

I can drive my car in reverse to park and no one minds

I can pick my nose while posting and no one minds

I can has cheezburger and no one minds

I can say ***** and * and ** ***** *** ******** oh wait, no I can't  never mind


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i like how GC helps me spend money


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I still like GC for the reasons stated in post #38.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in! 

The name says it all - it's about guitars, and its Canadian! (Friendly too!)


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

A gold membership to this great site and resource would be excellent:wave:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I love GC 'cause folks around here are nice guys to hang with. People are civilized and always helpful. In fact, GC is my first forum I ever joined! Thanks guyz!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I like GC because I learn something new and useful almost every day. The forum members tend to be a pretty high class bunch with lots to offer in experience and educated opinions. Always a pleasure to peruse and participate in forum topics.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Been here for 6 years now. Quite a while. It has been a great resource not only about gear but also most things Canadian.  This is probably the only place I buy used gear nowadays.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup, and this is the only place I can say ... and not offend anyone! Mostly because you can't hear me. ....! See that, did you hear it? I yelled it REALLY loud??!! 

Humour is what makes my deranged bouts of laughing ok.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> Yup, and this is the only place I can say ... and not offend anyone! Mostly because you can't hear me. ....! See that, did you hear it? I yelled it REALLY loud??!!


Not so LOUD! I'm just across the lake from you Keeper and you know how sound carries across the water. BTW, is that Abbey Road you're playing again?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I am soo stealing this
> 
> _I like Guitars Canada because I can talk guitar stuff, and at least some of the time, somebody else cares._


I would consider it an honour.

And that's something else I like about this place.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the forum colours.

Oh, and that the people can discuss stuff online with maturity, which is rare. I don't go to any other music forums. I like the Canadian-ness of it here.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I like GC because it has a much lower population of not-so-nice types around. Few forums can boast that. 

You shouldn't pizz off the roofers though!


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

I love GC because it's frequented by helpful nice people, who seem a bit more laid back with a better sense of humour than many other on-line sites.
A great variety - rockers, folkies, gigging musicians, and wannabees (like me) . 
Hardly any urinary olympic events.

But mostly because it's Canadian!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Last year I had 40 business trips. I'm in the Atlanta airport now en route from Nashville to El Paso.

No matter where I am, GC is there.

It can sometimes get a bit lonely out here.

Thanks GC


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

See post #38.

Add: I've never asked a question that I did not receive a helpful answer for and I've been forced to ask a few.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I like GC. Great bunch of people that can behave, that have interesting things to say. It doesn't matter if we are the typical basement player (like me) or different level of gigging guitar player (or bass player) from amateur to pro, there is a place for each one of us !!!

Long live GC !!! :food-smiley-015:


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

What's not to like? Guitars and gab; it's a hard to beat combo. I like the variety of perspectives and the Canadian take on things. Perhaps best of all is you don't have to explain why a lot of guitars is better then a few!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC cause I get to see really neat stuff on top of Pete's magic green blanky. ... Didn't already post that???


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Whats that - 5 posts for you in this thread? You couldn't just submit your original post and leave the field even so everyone has the same chance to win?


Bagpipe: I've been working at home the last couple days so I could have posted many more times. Now, with your post, you've just forced me to post again.









I, actually don't need the gold membership but I would like to win because it's fun, just like the forums here at GC. I wasn't going to say anything but if I win, I'll be giving them away or asking Scott to draw another number for someone who can use the Gold Membership. So, please, don't be angry with me. I plan to be fair with the contest. I hope this explains my stand with you. Best regards, Steadfastly



> Originally Posted by *Steadfastly* _See post #38 & #62
> 
> _
> _Add: I've never asked a question that I did not receive a helpful answer for and I've been forced to ask a few._


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Keep those ballots coming folks


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks! Count this madman in!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC because it makes me realize that I'm not the only loonie in this bin.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Keep those ballots coming folks


Okey, dokey, here's another one.



> _ Originally Posted by _*SteadfastlySee post #38 #62 & #65
> 
> 
> Add: I've never asked a question that I did not receive a helpful answer for and I've been forced to ask a few.*


I also don't mind when I get corrected. After all, we often learn by making mistakes.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I like GC because I can post here without having to worry about offending the government, church or girl next door.... hmm about the girl next door


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i like GC because i learn things here. people put up with my lack of knowledge and are patient with me.
i like it because there is a good mix of content. you can learn quite alot about nearly every aspect of guitar playing here. 
there are also posts that strictly entertain, or tell you about a show coming up. the for sale section is routinely rational. 
it's unusual to see gear posted above what might be considered a fair market value.
sometimes we heatedly discuss complicated social and political issues, and after the topic has run it's course, no one hates anyone else, and everyone walks away having been respected. the moderation is fair, and not heavy handed.
the layout is simple to use for the most part, and times when i've had issues they were addressed.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I Also like GC because it as tool tips once more YAY!! 



View attachment 752


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC cause it is neato keen.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm in...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC cause there is very little of this stuff and when it does turn up, the members come down on it fast and get all noisy and the mods/admin ban them fast.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Because it's Canadian, it feeds my habit, and the membership is pretty much packed full of really good people.

What's not to like?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> I Also like GC because it as tool tips once more YAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 752


Keeper: How did you do the above post? I've never seen this done before?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I'm in too


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Keeper: How did you do the above post? I've never seen this done before?



If you mean the GC and the text below it saying Guitars Canada, Scott turned a feature on yesterday that had been off for a while and they began to work again. Simply mouse over any underlined text and the wording will pop. GC pot and a few others should do it, no idea if there is a master list of words or letter groups that do it.

If you mean the pic we has upload abilities now. When you go to post a pic with the button you can attach an image


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i enjoy contests and horseplay...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

'cause.....


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> 'cause.....


Stubbies ..........that brings back memories


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> If you mean the GC and the text below it saying Guitars Canada, Scott turned a feature on yesterday that had been off for a while and they began to work again. Simply mouse over any underlined text and the wording will pop. GC pot and a few others should do it, no idea if there is a master list of words or letter groups that do it.


Thanks, I didn't know about this.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Just thought this should be bumped up so some of the new members have a shot at a free Gold Membership at GC.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the BEST kind of thread and contest for those new members too!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Just thought this should be bumped up so some of the new members have a shot at a free Gold Membership at GC.


Great idea....here is a bump for, and a toast to, all new members.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am going to WIIIIINNNNNNNN !!! (That's why I like GC)


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

canadian content
looks like a great group of people.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

paypal tells me i need to get a bank account.
been using a prepaid credit card for like 5 years, no probs.
but now its not good enough for them.
so i havent renewed my subscription yet this year, cause its a pain in the ass.
this contest might be the solution to that problem.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

fraser said:


> paypal tells me i need to get a bank account.
> been using a prepaid credit card for like 5 years, no probs.
> but now its not good enough for them.
> so i havent renewed my subscription yet this year, cause its a pain in the ass.
> this contest might be the solution to that problem.


I ran into that problem last year fraser.
I ended up just opening a standard savings account, no fees.
I then linked to that account and just shove the cash into it when I need to.


----------



## jrguitars (Feb 20, 2010)

So much great gear comes through this site. The forums are excellent!

Also, bought my #1 favourite amp on here!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks sulphur-
thats how ill have to go in the future.
i did try once, but my health card, paystubs, sin card, birth certificate and government mail
with my name and address showing were not good enough for the bank lol.
they wanted my drivers license.
i said i dont have one- 
they asked me why not?
i said i havent renewed it since 2003, because i dont believe in destroying the earth with vehicles.
after they stopped laughing, they refused me.
unless of course, i wanted to direct deposit my paycheques.
no i.d. needed for that.
seemed like a scam to me.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

I love GC not only because I can not only find people that I love to play with, but I can learn things about building amps, or even debate the $0.05 price on grocery bags. Awww yea.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cbg1 said:


> canadian content
> looks like a great group of people.


Hey, I didn't know you could "see" us.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Love the site, great place to learn about gear, wish I had known about it long ago!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Where else do you get to brag..Canadian style ....


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm in , always like a contest ..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I love GC cause he isn't a member here.... 

View attachment 777


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Love this forum because it represents canadian music and canadian players!



J5


----------



## davidpmacdonald (Nov 18, 2010)

Awesome site that is canadian focused and a great place for us gear heads


----------



## GuyPaul (May 4, 2010)

*Gold*

Hope I win!!


----------



## Dekker (Jul 14, 2011)

Why GC? Why, because it's Canadian, of course! Targetted, relevant, and you could say "local", with a great community to be a part of.


----------



## ForcedFire (Jan 28, 2010)

I love GOOOOOLLLLDDDD.


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

I love GC because I love the smell of amps and geetars and cabs and, well all gear and, while this place doesn't give me the actual smells of said equipment, it gets me close. So I come here for my fix!


----------



## blazer (Feb 12, 2012)

Sure is nice to see Canadian perspectives


----------



## Geriatricrocker (Jul 20, 2009)

More taste , less filling 


GuitarsCanada said:


> We are giving away 5 GC Gold Memberships on this one folks. We will select 5 posts at random and the winner will get a 1 year Gold Membership Subscription to GC.
> 
> If you already have a membership the new one will be added and will start when your current one expires.
> 
> ...


----------



## vox_rox (Jul 27, 2009)

Why do I love GC? Because I love guitars and I live in Canada - just brings it all together. A great community of guitar (and bass) enthusiasts with a depth of knowledge that is jaw-dropping.

That is all.

Peace,
Pierre


----------



## blusician (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool site. If membership has its privileges does gold membership have gold primitiveness?


----------



## jacquest (Nov 27, 2008)

*Contest*

Great Canadian community of musicians. Learn lots and great gear.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

blusician said:


> Cool site. If membership has its privileges does gold membership have gold *primitiveness?*


*Primitiveness? *Is that a word? Who knows today with all the new words being added each year.


----------



## foghorn99 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm in... (normally, I would have typed just this, but the FORUM SYSTEM/config wants at least 10 characters)

Oh yeah...."why I like GC".... Buy/Sell marketplace...I've bought an Suhr amp, DD2 and McCarty here. Quality good, quality people, quality site.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I like GC because I'm all about Canadian content. There are few Canadian-oriented music forums out there (that I know of).


----------



## deedublyou (Apr 27, 2009)

*CGF is just better*

This forum is more fun, laid-back, more "like a rolling stone" and I agree with the earlier post that it just has a more Canadian tone to it. I was one of the early members of the Canadian Guitar Player's Association, that unfortunately folded, but at least it morphed into this fine community.


----------



## foucreault (Nov 25, 2010)

J'aime bien GC parce que c'est - Canadien.
Merci pour le forum!


----------



## Keck (Dec 17, 2011)

I have to admit that I seldom post, though I do enjoy the information. Like some of the other folks have said I appreciate the fact that there is a Canadian focus. I also find that the posts on this site have much more value to them, so as I read through the list, I actually LEARN something, and don't just waste my time sorting through miles of drivel...


----------



## karul (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, this is great!


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

*contest*

I'm in for the gold membership contest.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2010)

I like it because it's chock full of useful information, the for sale section makes me drool over beautiful guitars that I can't afford, and I almost never read posts that make me think "What a knucklehead!" It is an oasis of civility in the ocean of ugly comments that the internet has become. And it's Canadian... and that pretty much means it's awesome. (Bands that I don't care for notwithstanding)


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

love chatting about guitars and I love the Canadian content...I'm in for the contest


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC because KHHAAAAAAANNNNN !!!! is not a member here.


----------



## Stani (Dec 3, 2011)

'cause it's sooooo cooooool..................:rockon:


----------



## LastChancers (Mar 21, 2008)

*Pick Mike*

LMAO. Pick that *mike_oxbig* guy - He's freaking hilarious. 

L.C


QUOTE=mike_oxbig;406131]I like GC because it's full of old people with grey hair and questionable sperm counts. At first I didn't really like it because I came from ultimate-guitar which has about 47 to the 15th power more users, but I've begun to realize that 99% of those extra users are 14 year old shits whose only forum contributions are shit threads like "hey guys what guitar should I buy. I like metal and have 40$ to spend." or "zomg, Agile guitars are totally better than gibson, I bought one and it's really shiney so it must be better" so i've come to realize that 500 less posts per hour on here still equals 1 more relevant post per hour than over there.

Plus it's nice talking to people in my locale, instead of weeding through the freaky deaky dutch guys who are like "so yaa, oom, i vant to gut und guitar for mein studio, dast EMG's make mein guitar sawnd guud?" Actually they all write in english fairly well but that's how i hear it in my head.

And if that's not reason enough to "randomly" (wink wink) pick me, i submit for your viewing pleasure, guitar porn.

http://www.metalsucks.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/452a0_hot_barbie_guitar.jpeg[/QUOTE]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i pity da fool that don't have a gold membership...oops...that would be me...!!!...


----------



## ampsplus (May 7, 2010)

Love the Canadian content. Great forums.

Rich
Amplifiers Plus


----------



## gargloic (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi everybody!


Gargloic


----------



## michelj (Mar 24, 2007)

Lots of good information about guitars and great deals on equipment available in Canada.


----------



## HandsomeJake (Jul 15, 2009)

contests


----------



## Luafcm (Nov 12, 2009)

Check out this post:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Man, nothing like free stuff to bring out all the newbies. :banana:


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

vox_rox said:


> Why do I love GC? Because I love guitars and I live in Canada - just brings it all together. A great community of guitar (and bass) enthusiasts with a depth of knowledge that is jaw-dropping.


...pretty much sums it up for me as well.


----------



## smerkette (Apr 11, 2011)

would love to have a gold membership. this is an awesome site and forum


----------



## silentbob17 (Jan 10, 2011)

yes please...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC because he isn't a member here...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Luafcm said:


> Check out this post:


Something tells us you like pedals.


----------



## mirobluz (Sep 9, 2011)

its gotta nice laid back kinda vibe:banana:


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm a G.C. fan because it is Canadian - I can buy or sell items without border hassles & being in the GTA, I can try out many items in person before buying.


----------



## 1959burst (May 23, 2010)

there i posted


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Another thing I love about this forum is that some members will be here for a year or more before making their first post - and then its for a contest where the prize is... a membership.

Also, I like the fact that Justin Beiber, Kahn, and that annoying Star Wars dude may very well be members here and I would never know it.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I enjoy being part of the Canadian Guitar community...and I enjoy the NFL picking contest!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like GC because as soon as there's a giveaway a whole bunch of people that i've never seen in my whopping 4 months of being a member pop out of the woodwork


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

bw66 said:


> Another thing I love about this forum is that some members will be here for a year or more before making their first post - and then its for a contest where the prize is... a membership.


damnit you beat me to it. i should have said it 12 pages ago when it first crossed my mind.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'll tell ya something i like about this forum - 

the folks here are ok, for a bunch of canadians...


----------



## Slide Boy (May 3, 2011)

Out here in the flat prairies it's nice to connect with guitar people from all around this fine country. The guitar is the perfect instrument!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds good to me. count me in :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ampsplus said:


> Love the Canadian content. Great forums.
> 
> Rich
> Amplifiers Plus


Hi Rich...Pleased to see that you are now a member here.

I hope we see you posting in the amp tech forum ....and in the Dealer's Emporium, obviously.

Cheers

Dave 

P.S. I bought your '66 Super Reverb many years ago.


----------



## jefelex (Sep 26, 2011)

This is so cool - I don't post too much, but a chance at winning a membership is awlryte!


----------



## jefelex (Sep 26, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> i'll tell ya something i like about this forum -
> 
> the folks here are ok, for a bunch of canadians...


Yepper - Canadians we are! And damn proud of it! I play a Lado bass (built in Canada by hand in 1981)(had it since brand new) and use a Traynor YBA tube amp built in Canada in the mid 60's - my sound!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC because I can be very silly and no says "Stop that! It's Silly!"


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I like GC because I can be very silly and no says "Stop that! It's Silly!"


STOP THAT! You're being silly  

Sorry...couldn't resist!

~Andrew


----------



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

*cool......*

Um.....er.......uh.......aah.....er....cool eh!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> ...





kw_guitarguy said:


> ...





prairietelecaster said:


> ...




I like GC because we can live on in quotes!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

fraser said:


> they wanted my drivers license.
> i said i dont have one-
> they asked me why not?
> i said i havent renewed it since 2003, because i dont believe in destroying the earth with vehicles.
> after they stopped laughing, they refused me.


Yeah!! Someone who understands that you don't need a drivers licence to be considered a person. I never got a licence for that very reason. Isn't it weird how people react when you tell them? I have always used provincial ID cards in lieu of a drivers licence for ID. I have always walked, biked, bussed or cabbed to where I need to go. I would be a rich man if I kept aside all the money I've saved.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC because the people are really cool. Here is a picture I took of some members at the Hard Rock Cafe during the GC guitar show lsst March 3rd ...

View attachment 782


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I like GC because my company pays me a lot of money to read the posts on here every day.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I like GC because it gives me hope that some people using the internet are more than 15 yrs old, who can only express themselves via poorly drawn cartoon faces. Also, I like that it's Canadian, and often local, I've met a few members (some prior to being a member here), and get to hear about some stuff going on locally (as well as in contrast, say, to the Toronto or Vancouver music scenes), which is great. 

I post a lot less than I should, but honestly don't have much to add to the threads. My thoughts tend to meander, and I've deleted some posts before posting, because by the time i get a few sentences in, I'm just like 'that makes no sense'...either that, or 'maybe I should actually do some work today' ...lol

Thanks for running a great forum


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Aww, man... I can't remember why I like this place. Also don't know why we call 'em fingers - I ain't never seen 'em fing before...

View attachment 789


----------



## Lgsp90 (Jul 28, 2010)

Great place to hang-out, Should be on here more tho.


----------



## danmar (Dec 30, 2007)

I love GC because it's Canadian with all that that implies - for example buying or selling gear is easier because of that. It's friendly and the stuff that's talked about is available in Canada.


----------



## mkaye (Jan 25, 2009)

because it's Canadian!!


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

gold! gold! gold!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC - A picture taken of me at the GC guitar show at the Hard Rock Cafe...


View attachment 794


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Not only have I bought/sold/swapped some killer gear & gotten great advice from seasoned pros, I've met several members that I would enjoy spending time w/ even w/o GAS being in the picture.

After doing a couple of trades w/ one member, I rec'd an invitation to spend a wknd at his home the next time my work brought me to his part of the country. I accepted & was treated like a king by John, Kris, Chet & Dolly. And of course, I left w/ a strat to stuff in the overhead bin. 

And the Canadian content is great!


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

Even though I mostly lurk, I do read here a fair bit. I'm always open to learning something!
-Mark


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I like GC because the people are really cool. Here is a picture I took of some members at the Hard Rock Cafe during the GC guitar show lsst March 3rd ...
> 
> View attachment 782


Which one is Scott?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Which one is Scott?


He's the tall one,... in the middle.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> He's the tall one,... in the middle.


That's what I thought, but I didn't want to be presumptuous. I can see his wife didn't dress him that day.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

have met a lot of people here I consider friends.....and I sure have learned a lot since joining.........started a a guitar nooby and over the years have asked a lot of dumb questions, only to have them answered in a friendly, professional and patient way.........cheers to GC..........Gerry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Along with a membership do you get free invite to the Riff Wrath jams too?... sweet


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I like GC because they're going to give me a GC Gold membership when i win this contest


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I guess im in again:banana:


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

1. Don't have to sift to find Canadian content.
2. Friendly (most of the time), especially to new users.
3. Threads don't often go off on a ridiculous tangent unrelated to original topic.

Third one is especially important. If you want to start a debate, start a new thread. Around here, people actually try to respond to the original post, instead of just posting to hear the sound of their own voice.

Cheers


----------



## Wargoose (Feb 21, 2011)

Like others, I tend to lurk more than anything. Still very much in the early stages of learning guitar, but this site has been an invaluable resource - full of incredibly helpful people, to be sure.

- Larry (aka Wargoose)


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i am patiently waiting to win a gold card membership...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Late to the thread. The obvious reason I like GC is because it's nice to have a forum with Canadian users. I am a member at some great forums, but when you have a forum with so many Canadian members (especially a lot in my Province), it does give it more of a sense of community. We have a smaller membership than some of the huge forums, but some incredibly knowledgable users when it comes to guitar/amp tech related matter. As GC has grown, it's become the first forum I go when looking for info/advice on tech matters. I also appreciate that this forum is well moderated and that the moderation has kept up with the growth. That has been the downfall of many a forum.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay. One more post. I like GC ' cause...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay. One more post. I like GC ' cause...


... I can get Robert to post one more time!!


----------



## mcnite (Feb 16, 2009)

When I haven't visited GC for a while, and I remember to, I am always regretful as there's always something interesting going on whether it's the discussions (which tend to be mature and respectful) or the merchandise. The only problem is when I look at the latter, it's hard to clean the drool off the screen.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

In addition to all the great info, I like reading Robert1950's posts.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> ... I can get Robert to post one more time!!


Yeah right,... oh, I guess I just did. (smack on forehead).

Then, uh, I like GC because I can post silly pictures like this...


View attachment 802


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It's become the only gutar forum I visit with any regularity and the only one I participate in on any topics other than guitar.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the level of experience here. Not a big population, but the combined experience is way up there compared to the bigger forums I used to go to.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the Buy and Sells especially knowing it's a trustworthy group. No way I'd trust kijiji for across the country deals. I also like the general vibe, no hostility/fanboyism like so many other forums.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I JUST LIKED THIS THREAD because here at GC you can do that


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like GC because I can post videos like this...

[video=youtube;8wVqfUNJb_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wVqfUNJb_Q[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I like GC because I can post videos like this...
> 
> [video=youtube;8wVqfUNJb_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wVqfUNJb_Q[/video]




HAHAHAH I like GC because I can come back later to watch this  right now my daughter has the headphones so I have no sound LOL


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

8 minutes ish sorta kinda to go. Good luck to all that took the time to post here 

I LIKE GC BECAUSE IT RUNS COOL CONTESTS LIKE THIS ONE!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Time's up!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

> * 04-07-2012 10:00 PM #187 *
> 
> *mike_oxbig*
> 
> ...


Incredibly good timing!!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

let the records show that the above entry was made after the official deadline and should not be considered a legitimate ballot.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

mike_oxbig said:


> let the records show that the above entry was made after the official deadline and should not be considered a legitimate ballot.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Winning post numbers are as follows.

3,9,21,47 and 169

I will add the gold memberships to the accounts later today. Those that already have one will have it extended. Those with other than gold will have it upgraded and the end date set accordingly.

Congrats to all the winners and enjoy


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Winning post numbers are as follows.
> 
> 3,9,21,47 and 169
> 
> ...


FIVE CONGRATS TO 3,9,21,47 and 169


Thanks Scott  for another fun contest thread~!!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

aww yea, gettin some gold

thanks!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oooooooooooooooooooh darnit. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## macisaac103 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Woooooooo*

Love this site, keep the good news comin'.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

dang! congrats people.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats to all the weiners! 8P


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

sulphur said:


> Congrats to all the weiners! 8P


Woo Hoo! Just uploaded my avatar, and to misquote Orwell in Animal Farm, everyone is a wiener but but some are more of a wiener than others! :banana:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

blam said:


> I like GC because they're going to give me a GC Gold membership when i win this contest


LOL.......what a coincidence..... i had no idea I won until i looked up the winners.

BIG THANKS TO SCOTTY AND GC!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

blam said:


> Congrats to all the winners!!!


cONGRATS blam & the other winners!!!!
That dog cracks me up


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

he is pretty bad ass if i say so myself.

now if only he'd stop chasing the girls away....worst wingman, ever!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*The Winners !!*


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accounts have been revised and subs added


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Enjoy the prizes.
Congrats.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the contest Scott.


----------

